
Students design a facial recognition cane for blind people - bvrlt
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/08/xplor-facial-recognition-cane/?ncid=rss_truncated
======
jareds
Have they actually asked any blind people if this would be useful? I generally
know my friends and family are around because I'm talking with them or know
they are in the same room as me. If I need to talk to one of them in the house
and they are not in the room it's not hard to yell for them and based on where
I hear them responding from walk to that part of the house.

~~~
DanBC
BBC Radio Four programme for blind and visually impaired people - "In Touch"
\- had a segment about conversations where you know the voice but cannot
remember a name.

I have no idea which episode it was. Here's another one that talks about the
iPhone app "be my eyes".
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05077l7](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05077l7)

------
hirevahere
[http://news.hirevahere.com/tech/wordpress-rolls-out-
update-t...](http://news.hirevahere.com/tech/wordpress-rolls-out-update-to-
fix-security-flaw-affecting-millions-of-websites/)

------
hirevahere
6 things Android Wear smartwatches can do that the Apple Watch can’t - See
more at: [http://goo.gl/R4qXbm](http://goo.gl/R4qXbm)

